# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  3D Printing Helps Convert Moto 360 Watch into a Pocketwatch

## Brian_Krassenstein

Maker and 3D designer Russell Holly of Android Central created a stylish, retro-looking pocket alternative to the Moto 360 smartwatch. Riffing on a design he found on Thingiverse, Holly found a way to adapt the wrist-bound version to an easily stowable pocket version with a 3D printed case that accommodates the 360. Holly created his pocket watch adapter just for fun, and has made the STL files available on Thingiverse so anyone can have a pocket smart watch. Check out more about his design and process in the full article: http://3dprint.com/53162/moto-360-pocket-watch/


Below is a photo of the Moto 360 as a pocket smartwatch:

----------


## lovatet

OP, saw this video on YouTube:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go8woPGOgggIs it real stuff or some kind of a bullshit?

----------

